# Why did you start shooting traditional ? ? What motivated you?



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I sat in the back of the range many Saturday mornings and weekday evenings watching my son shoot in the Junior league and JOAD. I finally picked up an inexpensive recurve bow, and totally enjoyed it, even at just 5 yards starting out. Never really considered a compound. I've found that the barebow continues to be a challenge for such a simple piece of equipment. Nothing against compound bows, and I'm sure they present their own challenges and enjoyment. BTW - target panic is not exclusive to compounds.


----------



## BHawkins74 (Jan 19, 2020)

My first bow was a compound So I could hunt with it. Several years later when I got married I inherited a Bear Grizzly recurve from my dad in law. He passed away just before my wife and I started talking, and I managed to get his bow. Over the years that followed I shot it off and on trying to get a handle on it, and as I got better with it I just fell in love with it. I would rather shoot a barebow recurve than a compound with all the sights on it now. My first advice (and you will get this a lot) is start out at 40# or less. Mine is a 50#, and it was a serious struggle to get my form decent enough to stay on target at more than 5 yards!!! I feel like I am finally getting there though. Start light and concentrate on form. If you want to progress to a higher poundage, then get a band exerciser and work out with it to get your muscles ready for it.


----------



## BHawkins74 (Jan 19, 2020)

. BTW - target panic is not exclusive to compounds.


I told my son the target was a bear about to maul him, and the only way to stop it was to shoot it in the mouth. When you get that mental picture, it kind of helps you to want to take the shot!!!


----------



## StuartEL (Sep 10, 2017)

In 2018, I bought a brand new Realm X, set it all up myself, and I was hitting my mark. One day it was raining and I went to my local gun range which has a small archery range. The archery guy, named Guy, came in and saw that I was a lefty. He asked me to shoot his recurve. After telling him that I had no clue how to shoot a recurve, he took me under his wing. I tried for turkey with my compound that year and I would try to shoot a cheap recurve that I picked up at the targets in between hunts. It was then that I realized that I was totally hooked on trad. I bought some used longbows and now there is no looking back. That poor Realm X is sitting in a beautiful SBK case. It’s so infectious. I am heading to a camp for 1:1 training next month and it’s like being a kid again, counting down to Christmas Day. I love learning so much from those who have been doing this all along.


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

I’m a converted compound guy as well. I always had the itch to shoot a recurve. I took a year or two off when my kids were born. Busy being new dad and opening my own business. I tried to get back into compound but wasn’t a good as I once was. I figured if I was going to have to rebuild myself I might as well do it with a recurve this time. 

I’m glad I did. It’s been a very good experience. 

Tp is just as easy to get (if not easier) with a recurve. Especially if you are over bowed.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm originally from the UK, so no bowhunting-it's illegal. So, it's mostly just target archery and these clubs are the gateway into the sport and we had to take like 18hrs of coaching before we could then join the club. At that time I just wanted to shoot bows, so I did and got into the "olympic" recurve thing first. I had some problems shooting recurve which I couldn't get over so I switched to compound (target) and get pretty good at it pretty quickly. I got disillusioned with target archery, the BS politics, pomp and nonsense and found a 3D club and shot compound there and bought an "American flatbow" (longbow) for a little light relief as I had got quite competitive with the wheels. Then I got a Hoyt Dorado as I found the appeal of the single string game getting greater than the wheels, and then started getting competitive with the recurve.
2012 and I emigrated, continued my involvement with clubs, hunting became a thing, started a home (archery) business and my life revolves around archery, specifically "traditional" archery and my compound gets shot less and less to where I no longer want to do it, so I don't. My last compound got sold in 2013. Never say never, I might be back - who knows!

I have committed to this now, never looked back, don't miss much if anything. I have travelled, competed at the highest level, met some magnificent people and shot arrows in the most beautiful of places over 4 countries. Been on some cool hunts, taken a few beasties and been part of a community that continues to humble me. 

Funny thing is, originally we got into this so my wife and I had something to do together.....we still do, even being on the same national team together......it was something to maybe give me a break from a lifelong fishing obsession, then somewhere down the line the poles switched and now I cast flies for a break from arrows.

It's many things to many people, I never set out to do what I have, but it's been a ride. I have had a life well lived and some of my best times have been with a ("traditional")bow in hand, and it's not done yet.


----------



## thehairlessone (Mar 18, 2018)

Good info guys. I have been thinking for years i would like to spend some time learning the trad. Route and take some animals. I think it is time.

Rick


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I started with recurve learning with the Olympic style shooters. I just never put a sight on my bow and began competing in the World Archery (previously known as FITA) barebow class.

One motivating factor was that the bow was simpler; not as much to assemble. Besides, it impressed the Olympic style guys when I would shoot my barebow 90 meters.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

hairless -

When I started we didn't have "traditional", only archery. When compounds first stared becoming mainstream in the early 1970's, I thought they were ridiculous. 35% let offs, not all that much faster than single string bows, weighed a tion and looked like crap. Over the last 50 years I went from target to hunting to target bows all with one string. When I look at compounds today, I find them more distasteful than I did 50 years ago. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

I started out in archery with a one piece fiberglass laminated recurve back in the late sixties. That seemed to be what archery was about back then. I eventually switched over to longbows just because I liked the looks of the bow and the feel of the shot. One piece fiberglass laminated longbows and wood arrows have been my primary archery pursuit for thirty years now. I love the simplicity. I play around casually with an olympic recurve but I always return to that much simpler archery love of the longbow. I don't care much for today's modern traditional with metal risers and ILF limbs and elevated rests. My OR gives me all of that I need and it is completely set up with sights and stabilizer and all that. I like shooting it occasionally but before long I pick up my stick and string again. I am now looking into taking a further step back by making a self bow.

I hope you love and enjoy however you choose to pursue traditional archery. For me it is about simplicity.


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

My introduction to archery was in the late fifties when compound bows were non existent, so shooting a traditional bow was the only option. I lived on a farm where stump shooting and shooting at dry cow patties was the norm, if they were not dry, cleaning the arrows was not fun. Shooting bales of hay in the hay loft was an option when it rained but not as much fun.

After a 64 year lay off, I finally got back to archery while wintering here in Florida and chose to start shooting a traditional bow. I choose to shoot wood / fiberglass bows because I love the appearance of a well made and laminated wood bow. I am presently shooting a Galaxy Sage Elite recurve, a Old Mountain Mesa longbow and yes I still occasionally shoot my childhood bow. All are shot bare bow. That is how I choose to shoot and have nothing against those who shoot other wise.

At the club where I shoot, I would say 90% of the members, if not more, are compound archers and that is fine. The only thing that I have noticed is that compound shooters seem to spend an abnormal amount of time fiddling around with there equipment, adjusting and replacing sights etc. etc. Please don't get me wrong if that is what you like to do, then that is fine, but I would rather get up there and shoot the old fashioned way, although in my case accuracy may be put at risk. I like to shoot well, but feel the road to getting there although frustrating at times is more fun with shooting traditional. At age 77 I do what I can and enjoy doing it. Thanks.


----------



## Oryguncannaseur (Jan 12, 2020)

The challenge of consistently putting an arrow on target. The more you practice, the better you shoot, plain and simple.. I compare it to shooting freethrows, bowling, pounding a nail...once you lose your form because of fatigue, it takes a lot of concentration mentally to execute the task on hand.. you imbed that repetitive motion in your brain, throwing arrows becomes second nature and imho, theirs no better feeling than that.. 

I have never shot a compound bow and intend on never doing so. Imo, No challenge. I compare it to plinking pop cans with a scoped .22 at 40 yards.. Wheres the challenge in that?


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I had a bow when I was a kid. I wanted to do it because my dad did it. Never got serious about it. Just plinkin' arrows. I put it down in my twenties, and didn't pick it up again till July 2017. At first, it was just to have something to do instead of sitting on my arse watching TV. 

Then, something happened. The obsession gene kicked in.......


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

My paper route earnings financed my metamorphosis from sampling trees and bailing twine to a solid fiberglass longbow. By the time I was 12 I finally had my first glass laminated Bear Kodiak Hunter, still have it. Back then compounds did not exist. There are enough sources of irritation and aggravation in life and don't need compound bows to add to the mix. I'll never be able to shoot 300 scores with my recurve equipment but that has never stopped me from having one hell of a time trying.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Similar story to many it was a recurve that I had as a kid that many many years later I just went to that type of bow. No regrets, it is a challenge and needs constant fine tuning but I enjoy watching the arrow spiral into the BE- yes happens occasionally- just enuf to keep me going. BB is clean, simple in principle and complex in practice-- all the good things that make it so enjoyable. If it were easy it would be boring.


----------



## thehairlessone (Mar 18, 2018)

I have cared about being the “best” at archery or caring about scoring. I have always done archery and bowhunted for fun. My only purpose. That is another reason I really want to try the recurve full time instead of just playing around with them

Rick


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Was into “flight” archery as a kid in the 50’s, which meant seeing how far an arrow would fly with my fiberglass bow.
Life happened next, then 50 years later had rotator surgery. Remembered my kid days bow, and asked the doc if archery would help with rehab. Got a PSE longbow and never looked back.


----------



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

My dad had a recurve that I shot a few times back in the late 80's/early 90's (no release). Spent a weekend doing archery during a summer camp and they focused on shooting barebow. When my daughter started archery through Girl Scouts I got out and took turns "flinging arrows" with her bow to encourage her interest (didn't care about where I was hitting) but quickly realized two things... I remembered the fun of shooting from when I was young.. and I hated that site (3-pin) for whatever reason. After a 2 years they really started pushing her to use a release so we both tried it out and we both had the same opinion... there was a missing "fun" feeling without direct string contact. She shot for 4H for a year like that and decided to join an archery club last fall but didn't want to use a release anymore and wanted to try out recurve since compounds that can be shot with fingers seem to be hard to find. She's definitely enjoying it more this year than that last year in 4H.

For me I think my cross-dominance (left eye, right hand) plays a big factor in not caring about sights since I find myself gravitating to split vision shooting and I'm stubborn about not wanting to change to left-hand at 43  I want that string contact feel... otherwise it doesn't feel any different than shooting a crossbow or gun by pulling a trigger. Just a personal preference and it's all just for fun and relaxation on my part as I'm not really interested in competition at this point as much as I am in hanging out and having fun with my daughter.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't have much choice. Compounds weren't invented in 1955. Besides, Robin Hood in the movies didn't use one.


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Robin Hood


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Was at a Bass pro shop, probably getting something for my compound .I saw a rack of recurves and longbows on the wall, and told the archery tech, Man that bow is beautiful,. ( Bear Grizzly ) , he said great let's shoot it, so I went home with it, and some arrows and have been addicted since,


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Have not got one yet..But will have one in the future..
what got me interested?I began bow hunting in mid 70"s compound til now..earlier years shooting fingers,I never missed a deer,ever over 10 years..Now with release I have missed..not a lot ...I feel I can do it >>,,


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Honestly seeing how much fun 75% at my club are having fun.
And don’t mind using binoculars slowing down play with the compounders.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I grew up shooting stickbows in the '60s and '70's. I got my first compound in about 1984 and was pretty heavy into compounds for the next ten years or so. Since the mid-90s I've shot both but most of my shooting is with my recurves. 

I shoot my recurves year round and my compound enough to remain competent with it. I hunt with both but mostly with my recurve.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I was drawn to the challenge and learning curve.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

thehairlessone said:


> I have cared about being the “best” at archery or caring about scoring. I have always done archery and bowhunted for fun. My only purpose. That is another reason I really want to try the recurve full time instead of just playing around with them
> 
> Rick


You don't have to do it "full time", just try and get more range time and take it from there, accept the "I suck at this" period, just get a little coaching or mentorship help you over the hump and see. 

I committed, it's paid dividends and I love shooting the stick and string, for fun, for relaxation, for competition, for (very occasionally!) getting something in the freezer. But that would be true if I'd have still shot wheely bows.

One thing that did have me hooked was the competitive side of archery which I got into, a couple of poor shots or brain farts shooting compound bows and your day's done, you know it, but you have more variables in this game to not worry about the odd dodgy shot or misjudged target.


----------



## thehairlessone (Mar 18, 2018)

For now, I am just going to shoot both and experiment but i have a feeling i will end up with the recurve.

Rick


----------



## mitchsto17 (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s a new challenge and it’s insanely fun to go out there and shoot the trad bows. Change of pace. And it is a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehairlessone (Mar 18, 2018)

Every time I shoot a recurve i enjoy it and just enjoy the simplicity of it and not having to think about every little thing


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I think an anecdote during the LAS Classic this past January encapsulates this whole thing for me. I survived the qualifying and made it to the first shootup. Got spanked in the first round. As I was walking away from the line with my bow in hand, I encountered a bunch of guys from VA. One of them stopped me and asked how I had done. I told him and his reaction was "But you barebow guys always look happy". He wanted to know why so I told him that for us, when we get an X, it makes our day, but when you guys miss the X, it ruins yours. They laughed but I think my response hit a cord with them. VA might just have five new barebow shooters today.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

dblhauler said:


> My introduction to archery was in the late fifties when compound bows were non existent, so shooting a traditional bow was the only option.


My experience as well, except I started, in my teens, in the late 1960's.

Compounds came in, in the 1970's, I resisted them until 1979/80 when I bought a Bear Polar LTD Compound. Shot that for a few years, then circumstances took me from archery.

In the early 1990's, I took up compound shooting for 3D and did it for about 10 years. Got target panic and went to using a crossbow for 3D, since there is a 3D division for them at shoots in Ontario Canada.

Shot until 2004, took anther break.

In early 2018, I was planing retirement, later that year. I thought archery would be a great retirement sport.

I considered my options, decided not to revisit the crossbow. Compounds are very capable and if you like shooting them, I'm good with that, however, I had lots of experience with adjustments, breakage etc and decided this was not for me. I have the same observations as this quote;



dblhauler said:


> The only thing that I have noticed is that compound shooters seem to spend an abnormal amount of time fiddling around with there equipment, adjusting and replacing sights etc. etc. Please don't get me wrong if that is what you like to do, then that is fine, but I would rather get up there and shoot the old fashioned way, although in my case accuracy may be put at risk.


I still had a couple Yamaha one piece target bows in great condition and I reactivated them in the spring of 2018, and I retired on Nov. 16, 2018. I have added a bit to my "trad" bow inventory, it was the right choice, for me.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I started with a Bear recurve and switched to a Bear compound. That whitetail 2 accounted for my first 5 archery deer. Then a Darton Viper another 45 or 50. Then when I turned forty the first of my Mathews bows. Killed 14 animals in one fall with that LX. Most years 7 or 8 deer and 30+ pigs. When I retired at 50yo I decided to get a Hoyt. Killed a few pigs. Figured I was a bonafied killer with a compound and had more time to practice and hunt. So I went to a barebow single string. 
Still a bonafide killer!








As for what motivates me? 
Happiness is a large gut pile after a short and prolific blood trail!
But seriously, a few dozen arrows at the beginning of a day sets my mind at ease and another couple dozen while I'm grilling deer steaks in the evening washes away all the stress of a day. The focus on form, the flight of the arrow, the knowing when I release if I did my job right or not.
That is priceless.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I shot a kiddie yellow fiberglass as a kid, after I graduated from a stick and rubber bands and wood trim with kite string.

When I got divorced, I decided I should pay more attention to fun and get a big kid bow.

Stopped at an archery shop, and the store owner handed me a compound bow. Wasn't really sure what I was looking at, asked for a recurve. What I got was way too heavy, too short, and completely without any kind of reasonable guidance, but I've been figuring it out.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

For me, shooting a compound didn't real feel quite right. It's not that I was some amazing shot with one or anything, but it was just kind of, well, mechanistic. Shooting a single-string bare-bow with finger release is more satisfying. Clearly, it is less precise (at least if I'm shooting it), but it feels more "organic" (if that word even applies).

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RWGreen (Nov 4, 2018)

I got started in traditional archery because a longbow was handed to me when I was 9 years old and I was instructed by my dad to "Go out into the woods and learn how to shoot this." I was motivated by the fact that I was a 9-year-old boy with a new bow, 4 arrows and 50 acres of trees, squirrels, rabbits, lizards, snakes and various other critters (several bullfrogs around our old pond come to mind) that needed holes in them or needed frying up! Happily, I can report that I carried out my dad's orders. It was a defining moment in my life. And I still shoot those same trees occasionally, which the missed deer appreciate greatly, I'm sure.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I couldn't afford a rifle or compound but still wanted to shoot my own food. Books were cheaper than bows so I built my own. I always loved the simplicity of the longbow and the passion evolved from there.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

This thread is an opportunity for me to talk about my favorite topic – me LOL.

PREFACE/ Background:
The small hardware store in my small farm town had a small Ben Pearson Archery Supply section.
Apparently I was enthralled at the edge of my seat while watching Robin Hood movies and the adventures of Fred Bear on TV. Everyone I could ask is gone now.

Answer:
In the summer of 1966 my mother came home with a brand new 30# Ben Pearson Pony Semi-Longbow (which I still have). She said, “Because you love archery so much, I have bought you this bow. But you must use your earnings from all your jobs (mowing yards, paper route, errand boy, etc. etc.) to purchase all the necessary accessories”.

I still remember being completely puzzled while thinking to myself, “I love archery ???”.

From 1966 to 1989 I dabbled multiple times during every year with archery, mostly recurves. Archery was one of many many interests. I did not consider archery to be my primary hobby.

In 1989 I discovered compound bows followed by becoming an intense archer. Archery became my primary hobby until around 2012. I mostly shot compound bows, but continued to dabble every year with recurves.

Around 2012 I could no longer pull more than 30# due to my back and shoulders (mostly right shoulder). I did not want to cease archery. I chose this as the time to really focus again on traditional archery. I wanted to shoot a “real” longbow.

I am somewhat amazed that archery is the hobby among all the hobbies that I have intensely done over the years that has remained with me and is now my only hobby 54 years later after being introduced to archery.


----------



## caldwerc (Jun 2, 2017)

I enjoy the simplicity that is inherent in traditional archery, which is balanced by the effort and skill needed for even a basic level of accuracy. It's just more satisfying! Plus, the simplicity means that I never have to take the bow in to a shop to work on it...no bow press needed, anything that needs to be done I can do in the field or in my garage!


----------



## MountedArcherMS (Feb 26, 2020)

I'll join the ranks here as a compound-convert (although I actually continue to compete with both). When I was first introduced to archery, I loved the look of traditional bows, but believed I did not have the skillset needed to shoot traditional. When I finally decided to buy a recurve & try traditional, I was hooked. I caught onto instinctive shooting very quickly, and loved it. I took it a step further when I decided to pursue mounted archery, and bought my first horsebow- the rest is history!


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Started with a Lemon wood LB about 12-13 years old. Bought a Pearson recurve while in high school. Shot that bow until I went into the Corps. After I mustered out, got a job, got married, etc. I decided to go deer hunting one day. Well Illinois had a shotgun only for a split 6 day season. Saw archery deer was 30 days. Dig out that old Pearson but it had a twisted limb. Went and bought a Bear SK. Moved to Az., everyone had a wheel bow so I got one also. Shot compound for almost 10 years. Then one day I had a cable come apart. It took a week to get it repaired. In the meantime I picked up that SK and never shot any wheel bows agian. About this time I came upon a almost new Black Widow, two sets of limbs, arrows, case, etc. The guy was in a motorcycle wreck, no more bow and arrows for him. That was 1985-6. Now have to many bows.


----------



## D.preller (Feb 12, 2012)

I still shoot my compound to hunt although I think this year will be the year I hunt with the recurve.ive been shooting them on and off for 20 years but the last two years ive kinda got bored with the compound and shooting more and more traditional. ive got to the point now where I will hunt trad or not at all.theres just something about the look of a wood recurve or longbow that just draws me to them. kinda like a flintlock rifle or smoothbore they are just so beautiful that I find myself drawn to them.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

I picked up a compound at 33 because at the time I lived in IL and firearm season was basically two long weekends and shotgun only, at which point I might as well shoot a bow since I'm just about in bow range to begin with. Ate a couple tags but finally made it happen last fall on my first sit. I had heard guys talk about traditional archery and always thought the tackle looked cool, but for a while I just played it off as "too hard", in part because of the way people talk about it, the struggle, etc. I took the compound on a long walk through the ND badlands last October, which was ok since I'd filled the freezer in MN in September, but on that trip I thought a lot about the type of fun that really makes me happy. I heard somebody (Maybe Steve Rinella?) describe fun as having two types: type 1 fun that's fun while you're doing it (going out for ice cream or watching a movie) and type 2 fun that might be fun in the moment sometimes but that is characterized by enduring hardship and persevering toward a difficult goal. I realized it's that type 2 fun that gets me out of bed in the morning, and that I really didn't have a good excuse not to challenge myself to start shooting and hunting with a recurve. I sold my compound right before christmas and found a recurve under the tree. Shooting felt awkward and terrible at first, but I went to see Arne Moe last weekend in Grand Rapids and came away far more comfortable in my shot mechanics, able to actually enjoy shooting, and confident that making the switch was the right thing for me.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Shot compound 3D for 6 years and really enjoyed it. Hated not having the necessary tools and knowledge to work on my own bow. Then last fall I attended a 3D event and when I signed up at 7:30 am I was the only compound shooter out of the 28 competitors entered so far. I shot with 3 older guys with traditional gear and on the lanes ahead of us were 4 guys in their mid 20’s all with traditional gear. What I noticed was good and bad, they were all having more fun just shooting than I was. Came home, thought about it, bought a traditional bow and haven’t looked back once. A lot more challenging, but also a lot more satisfying when I get it right. AND I can now do ALL my own work/tuning on my bows.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I started with bows, because there were no compounds at the time. When they came out I jumped on the bandwagon right away. Then I met a guy up on a mountain in CO who had never shot a compound. All I did was shoot his bow. Ended up hunting with him for 21 years in a row, dumping my compound, and finding out that a bow is a more effective weapon than a compound. Time and time again I end up telling myself I could have never made that shot with a compound. 

Bowmania


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

As others have said there were no compounds when I started shooting. Gone back and forth over the years but have always had at least one recurve. Today I have around 8 trad bows and 1 compound. Occasionally shoot the wheels and always put it away because I just like trad bows so much more. I think it's a simplicity thing plus I like watching arrows fly. There too hard to follow coming out of a compound&#55357;&#56860;.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Compound finger s for many year's. Developed TP. Made the change.
Dan


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Got a Ben Pearson 45# Cougar when I was 13. Now at 70, I still only shoot trad. Don't like compounds but I did try them. Even owned one for a week. There is actually nothing about them I like. I have gone as far as having a couple metal risers and I never thought that would happen. Have owned easily over 100 bows but now I am down to about a dozen and headed for about half a dozen.


----------



## chadth (Jul 21, 2014)

Coming back to archery to teach my kids after taking a break. I had a friend that brought her recurve camping and I just fell in love with it. As a recreational shooter, I don't see a need to increase cost and complexity to enjoy the sport. I am more focused on enjoying my time shooting than perfecting my shot. I have plenty of other gear intensive hobbies and I didn't want archery to be that.


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

Simple graceful curves are calming. Complexity gives me anxiety.


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

Started shooting traditional 40 yrs ago, tried shooting compounds, even tried a crossbow, the compound was just to high tech with all the accessories you had to use, and the crossbow was to heavy and bulky, went back to stick and string, seems like what was best to use 40yrs ago is still the best bow to use today. Even tried climbing treestands and tree saddles, back to using screw in steps and loc on stands, never changing again.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Longbowhunter52 said:


> Started shooting traditional 40 yrs ago, tried shooting compounds, even tried a crossbow, the compound was just to high tech with all the accessories you had to use, and the crossbow was to heavy and bulky, went back to stick and string, seems like what was best to use 40yrs ago is still the best bow to use today. Even tried climbing treestands and tree saddles, back to using screw in steps and loc on stands, never changing again.


I'm an adult onset hunter and shot a compound for 3 years before I killed my first deer with it. I liked it well enough and if that's all there was I would be happy with it, but I like the idea of the extra challenge, the close range, the ability to make some shots you can't really make with a compound, and the simplicity of the equipment. I sold the compound in December and got a recurve for Christmas. The first time I shot my recurve it was awkward as hell and it made me a little nervous about whether I would get along with trad or not, but I waited to shoot a second time til I could get in a lesson with Arne Moe, and now that I have a better handle on a good way to execute a shot I don't think I'll ever look back. I'm keeping my tools so that I can work on my dad's bow and on my kids' if they ever pick one up, but that's my only tie left, other than the quiver and arrows I still need to sell. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronRocha1 (Mar 29, 2020)

My older brother and I grew up in the 80's and we both had a Bear Panda glass powered bow. It was the first (real) bow we graduated too after plastic arrows. It was Red and awesome! I remember the feeling of joy when we would shoot those and when I got my traditional bow less than a year ago, I got the same exact feeling again. I love the basic-ness of a string and stick that has the power to shoot an arrow so accurately and fast. It's the root of man to have this instinct and to carry a weapon in our hand and I love every bit of it. I will always have a bow and I hope someday to teach my kids the value and sportsmanship of archery.


----------



## nitron125 (Aug 14, 2011)

I’m thinking of the switch to put more fun back into shooting and hunting


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

What got me was the simplicity. It's taken a lot of work over the years to get decent, but it was well worth the effort. I finally started hunting with the 'curve last year, but alas, it was in vain. Nothing ever came in close enough. I still keep my compound and crossbow for filling the freezer. I still shoot my compound and crossbow throughout the year to remain up-to-par, but I mostly shoot my recurve.


----------



## UncleTom (Apr 17, 2019)

One day when I was about 16 my brother handed me an all- glass #45 Shim-Bo and a few arrows.He informed me we were going bow hunting in two weeks. I practiced every day with a straight pin taped to the riser for a sight. We drove up to my uncle’s place in Scoharie county . We stayed up all night preparing our broadheads and game planning. I didn’t even see a deer but the mystery and beauty of the waking woods stayed with me. My brother died that winter of an overdose . I still hunted, but it was never the same. Many years later I was invited as a guest to hunt in an archery only area . Everyone used crossbows, including me. After a few years of executing deer, I wanted to go back to something more...basic. I bought a Samick Sage and learned to shoot lefty . I’m cross dominant and struggled as a right handed shooter. The deer I have killed with a recurve mean so much more, as anyone on this forum will tell you. I am weaning myself off using a sight. Kudos to all the instinctive shooters out there. This is probably as close as any of us will get to our hunter-gatherer roots. Stick and string... playin’ *****...


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I used to shoot both longbow and compound growing up. I wanted to start shooting 3d some again a couple years ago. I already shoot Open class air rifle field target and wanted to do something with simpler equipment. One look at the list of ASA compound classes was enought to convince me I didn't want to go down that pat. Just a stick and string and how you figure out to shoot it. I think when I shot before the only compound classes were Hunter fingers, hunter release, and open. Seems like it should be that simple.h


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Boxerboxer said:


> I'm an adult onset hunter and shot a compound for 3 years before I killed my first deer with it. I liked it well enough and if that's all there was I would be happy with it, but I like the idea of the extra challenge, the close range, the ability to make some shots you can't really make with a compound, and the simplicity of the equipment. I sold the compound in December and got a recurve for Christmas. The first time I shot my recurve it was awkward as hell and it made me a little nervous about whether I would get along with trad or not, but I waited to shoot a second time til I could get in a lesson with Arne Moe, and now that I have a better handle on a good way to execute a shot I don't think I'll ever look back. I'm keeping my tools so that I can work on my dad's bow and on my kids' if they ever pick one up, but that's my only tie left, other than the quiver and arrows I still need to sell.


Oh jeez. I just realized this is my second comment on the same thread. I'm 36, I can't be losing it already!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Frankly, I was just not having as much fun shooting a compound, its almost too easy....I needed something different.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Beendare said:


> Frankly, I was just not having as much fun shooting a compound, its almost too easy....I needed something different.


Sounds like me. My compound bows all have sights on them and it's just too easy to nail the X on the target. My recurves pose more of a challenge. And they're simply a load of fun to shoot, too.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cause 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

2014 we had our son and I did not shoot my compound at all until the day before season when I shot about a dozen arrows and everything was shooting just fine. Opening day I killed a 142" buck with my compound and my season was over. I then realized anyone can kill with a compound. I would of much rather of had my trad bow but I didnt have the time that year to stay in good shooting condition. I had shot a compound for 20 years at that point and had been playing around with trad gear. I have since commited to trad only.


----------



## Darthur (Mar 29, 2020)

I always had recurves . My father started me out when I was about six. I remember wanting a compound when I was a teenager. They had a Martin Cougar at our local shop that I used to drool over. I never had the funds to buy it though. I bought a Damon Howatt Triumph instead and still have it.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

When I was a child I found the joy of archery. It was a time of wonder and it was fun. Later in life I began competitive compound shooting. After years of competitive shooting it wasn’t enjoyable but rather it became a job and a burden. Hunting became more about the walk in the woods and less about killing. Couldn’t see killing and lost the passion for hunting and for compound archery. 
Decades later I began to shoot compound again and found outdoor 3D for the first time. After a few years of compound 3D I picked up an Olympic recurve which brought me back to the wonder of archery and the enjoyment that compound and Olympic didn’t provide. Still missing is the passion for hunting and I see a compound as a bow with training wheels. :darkbeer:
After trying several one piece recurve and longbows I became converting my Olympic Recurve’s to traditional. With my long draw along with no interest in hunting the ILF is the only setup that’s comfortable and makes sense. 
As more of us old timers return to the wonders of our youth a walk in the 3D woods whether alone or with family and friends is precious and priceless time well spent. Even as a man that has shot archery for over 6 decades I still learn something every day and that in and of itself makes my choices a lot wiser than sitting home thinking about what use to be. While I totally respect compound shooters at the top of there game I see far to many clueless about archery for its joy and it’s wonders. Why did I go back to trad? I didn’t go back to trad I came back to archery. 
Nick


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

When I was 6yrs old my mom gave me a Red Bear for my b-day. We would chase rabbits and squirrels all over the place. When I was 11 me and my friends all bought 35lb. Ben Piersons. Our bag totals went up! In 1976 my parents bought me an Indian 58" , 45lb recurve and a Bear Whitetail Hunter compound. 1977 was my 1st deer kill and with that bear compound. I did kill 1 deer with the Indian a year or so later but used compounds ever since. And now in Wisconsin you can use a crossbow during gun season so I killed quite a few with one. 

Now I have 2 sons that are putting meat in the freezer so I don't feel pressured to get a couple deer...I love venison! 
So I've been cleaning my shed and playing with my old vintage stuff. I have collected so many bows over the years and I got new strings for them all. I'm having a blast shooting them. I have 4 fiberglass bows, 25, 30, 35, and 45 lbs. I like that I can shoot them both right and left handed. I shoot as good either hand! I would have never guessed. I'd really like to make my own bow and I may try but I've decided that this season I'm going back to my old Indian recurve. I love shooting bows but going back to traditional seems like a new hobby to me. I never had anyone teach me traditional bow shooting or arrow selection. And when I went compound I went sights and release. I'm still not sure what is the best carbon arrow for my Indian would be. I don't have many feathered arrows but the ones that fly best are aluminium 2216s and 31" . If anyone read this far and you build arrows I want to buy a dozen. Please pm me and help me choose a good arrow. 58" , 45lb center shot riser, I draw just over 28" . I'm frustrated trying to shop online because I'm just not sure. I bought some .500 arrows from China but I'm not going to spend another penny on anything from there if I can help it! Thanks!


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

My first bow was a 48# Bear Cub. The year was 1957, and I was 15. I bought it for deer hunting in Somerset County, NJ, and practiced in our 5-acre "back yard". No, I never got close enough to get a valid shot. Instinctive was not really a definition for me, it was just how to shoot for hunting. The word "traditional" had not been invented yet.
Fast forward to about 8 years ago. I'm at a family gathering, and a young niece is shooting her deceased grandmother's recurve. She says, "Uncle Joe, give it a try". To everyone's amazement, as well as mine, I hit close to the bulls-eye center. 3 weeks later, I found a 1967 Shakespeare Trident 30# at a antique mall for $100. That, a copy of "Shooting the Stickbow", as well as 2 other bows, got me back into a wonderful pastime.


----------



## kstopp (Oct 2, 2019)

I have always shot compound until about 5 months ago when I bought my recurve. I enjoyed compound but I wanted more of a challenge so I bought a recurve. For the next 4 months all I shot was recurve and I have gotten decent at it and enjoy it more. Recently I pulled out the compound and stated shooting both. You don't have to switch to one from another and never go back. They are both different from each other so i enjoy them differently.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I just made the switch. Been a couple years coming. I was a hardcore compound guy. I switched to lh compound to chase eye dominance and it was miserable. Lost the lust completely. Had always looked up to traditional guys. Always kind of laughed when folks would praise me on a bow kill with my compound. The challenge was lost on me.
Along with that. I have a great drive to spot and stalk. So many shots I never could take due to being a very short moment. I always dreamed that with a recurve I could have set up the shot much quicker. 
I really wasnt feeling the mojo. Had me a 21” satori with medium limbs. Bow didnt fit me. I just made an impulsive purchase of some long border cv9s and they really changed it for me. Spent the day out shooting. Feels so dang good.


----------



## XPersinger (Dec 21, 2019)

I got into traditional archery due to being on a tight income. I use to shoot compounds in high school and once out on my own realized how expensive the compound world is. Not to mention I had no shops or know how on how to work on them. So I went traditional. I have no interest in compounds anymore other than lever style compounds. Target panic and the things you mentioned exist in traditional archery as well. You just don't realize it till you are in it for a bit.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

I wanted to expand my archery and harvest a deer with a recurve. Any deer with a bow is a trophy and getting one if a recurve, just amplifies that statement. I am newer to traditional archery but I am loving it. It gives me a real sense of satisfaction when I shoot a recurve well, even more so, than with my compound. I can't wait to feed my family with venison from a recurve harvested deer. That will be awesome.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

You don't have to use "all those accessories" with a compound bow, you may be told so but it's not true. Now with the tiny axle to axle lengths on the newer models, I can see an issue with finger shooting. By the way, the industry went that way to make shorter bows with higher speeds that had tiny brace height, but there are still bows with wheels that can be finger shot. I started in 1955...as a 9 year old Robin Hood when Disney came out with the weekly series starring Richard Greene, so I've been at this awhile. I've shot what we now call traditional bows since then but also took to the compounds for a few years back when most folks shot them with there fingers just like they did their recurves...from 1976 to 1980. My bows are tools for the most part although a few are pretty special. I don't get too wrapped up in mystical, ethereal reasons for why I do what I do. I just like it, that's all. Most of my buds shoot compounds, but our friendship has nothing to do with equipment.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I shot stickbows in the 60's. Bought my first recurve, a wing thunderbird in 1970, started bowhunting in '71. To this day, I shoot everything that has a string and two limbs, love archery.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

No such thing as a compound when I started shooting a bow in the 50s.


----------



## DCRICE1 (Mar 21, 2020)

At 66 years old I have been in and out of Archery many times. It all started with hunting in the early 70's. This time it started with shooting a horsebow off of my horse last year. Now that we are staying at home to beat the "RONA", my closet bows are out and working hard. All except for the old compound, it is just not that interesting.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

I needed a change from all the gadgets on my compound bow. I wanted something that looked like a bow again. Nothing wrong with the new bows. They are better than ever but when I started looking at recurved it was to get back to simpler.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I like compunds but they just dont get it for me compared to a recurve or longbow.
A big plus for me is also shooting during low light conditions , no pins to blurr.
I love the beauty of wooden composite trad bows, but am spoiled by aloy risers since my first Titan at around 2006/2007.


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

Simplicity :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## orange_melted (Apr 6, 2020)

I've always enjoyed marksmanship of any sort. I was pretty big into competitive rifle in my 20's. Love darts and even the occasional round of golf. Now you can't really shoot a gun or drive a ball in your back yard of a neighborhood but I'm able to shoot 20 yards or so without bothering anyone. I picked up a Sage Recurve about three years ago. I enjoy it and the family can be nearby while I shoot. Neighbors don't care. Fast forward three years and I'm shooting arrows every few days and absolutely love it.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

orange_melted said:


> I've always enjoyed marksmanship of any sort.
> .


So do I. Have you ever tried shooting a accurate airgun with adjustable sights? A $60. Crosman 1377 pump pistol is a great way to start. Just stay with pellets (BBs indoors is a bad idea). I spend a lot of fun hours shooting in my basement. I use a pellet trap and paper bull-eye targets to keep score. You can get this from Amazon or PyramydAir.com


----------



## lpwhite (Apr 10, 2020)

It was simple, I lost the enjoyment of shooting a compound. 15 years later and I still feel like a kid everytime I go out in the back yard to shoot my trad bows. After 15 years you think you would have mastered something. Every time I shoot I have to work on my fundamentals to shoot accurately. I love the challenge!


----------



## Bigmagic (Sep 28, 2018)

I was always fascinated with the plain stick and string bows. Maybe it's the little boy in me? I shot a compound bow for several years. But I always thought it would be more of a challenge to me to have to get closer to my game. One day my neighbor who I had become good friends with, was having a garage sale. I walked over to his yard, and there laying on the grass was a 68 inch Martin Mountaineer longbow, with about 50 arrows. He sold the whole set for $60. Little did I know the bow was a #70 bow. I was told by someone in one of the archery forums that I would never, ever learn to shoot it well. Never tell me that I never can. At first it was very hard for me to pull the string back, but for 3 years, almost every day, rain sun or snow, I was out there practicing. In the house I just pulled it back like I was weight training. That bow and I became best of friends. Now I have 12 longbows and 4 recurves, from #25-#60. My compound? I still have it, but I took off all the unnecessary stuff. No sights, no rest on the shelf, nothing. And I shoot it with a tab and not a release. I shoot most of my bows but that Martin is still my favorite.


----------



## orange_melted (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh yeah. I have a ruger blackhawk to help mind the garden.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

I started to shoot a compound about 5 years ago when Wild Turkey showed up in our yard. I did a lot of indoor 3D and backyard practice, got very accurate with it. I bagged 7 deer with a Bowtech Fuel this past season. Very easy to put the arrow where you point the peep and sight.

In late fall, I played around with 60" Black Hunter // 21"/66" ILF longbows, didn't really like how those felt. I tried an Omega Original 62", set it up for a 3-Under fixed crawl, felt very good and quickly became accurate. Bagged a doe with it for my last tag of the season in late January.

It's kind of like driving a manual (trad) vs. automatic (compound) transmission car. You feel more connected to the road/arrow flight. And more of a Master when you accelerate through a nice curve in 2nd gear/land the arrow on target.


----------



## thenitecafe (Apr 22, 2020)

feels like you're going back to the roots of humans and really relying on your mind/form to execute vs. straight gadgets


----------



## CJo (Jan 3, 2015)

I shoot instinctive traditional because it's simple, peaceful and meditative for me. I shoot compound as well but it seems a little more cranial and technical so far. Both are fun.


----------



## swhacker43 (Jul 5, 2019)

I saw Jeff Kavanagh's on YouTube and said that's awesome I wanna do that.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Aron Snyder wouldn't shut up about it and I enjoy doing things the hard way, especially when people try to tell me it's going to be too hard. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBK (Jul 12, 2020)

To me, it's first the attraction towards simplicity. I am most attracted to the long bow on the right of the three pictures below. The simpler the better for me. Then, there's the challenge of doing well with a minimal tool. I don't know how long it's going to take to shoot well with a barebow. But I've been enjoying the learning curve a LOT. It's an exciting journey.


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

It all started when I was 14 years old and wanting a bow.
My mother got me a Bear recurve kit setup for Christmas.
I still have the simple fiberglass bow.


----------



## TrumpkinTheDwarf (Jun 8, 2020)

My dad and grandpa always shot recurves. It was just what we did. I started with a longbow, and never looked back.


----------



## Rock 'N Bow (Sep 10, 2020)

Started with a compound as a way to help quit smoking. After about a year I wanted more of a challenge, so I took up traditional and never looked back.


----------



## Cerwinski (Aug 17, 2020)

I returned to archery after a LONG hiatus. Shot a compound way back in the eighties as a teenager. Gave it up after college started and basically forgot about it until the covid mess this spring. Work was slow and I was bored. I've always enjoyed a challenge. Taught myself to play guitar, build and fly RC planes, shoot, reload, astronomy, etc. You get the picture lol. A bored thought of "I can shoot a bow in my backyard" has turned into a full-blown obsession. I chose to go traditional not only for the simplicity but for the challenge. The modern compounds seem too much like rifles to me. Not trying to offend because I know they can be challenging as well but I feel like there is more "soul" in a trad bow. Also I only have thirty yards in the yard and I know compounds can be effective WAY beyond that. Sorry for the long post but I gotta go. Need to sort three dozen or so arrows then browse the Lancaster catalog for things I may need...lol.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow.. what Cerwinski said. Almost identically. Scary. Bet he is better looking, smarter, and better shot though.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Last fall I went to a 3D shoot 1/2 hour from home. When I got there the shoot had been moved to another club 7 miles “down the road” that I had never been to. 48 guys showed up to shoot and I was the only compound shooter. I shot with 3 older (older than me) guys and they were having a great time just shooting and not worrying about score. On the ride home I asked myself when the last time I had really enjoyed this hobby I love. Bought a recurve and now I’m hooked. Still shoot compound 3D, but when I need a break from the seriousness and just want a fun day shooting my bow, I grab the traditional bows , which is most days now.


----------



## Dave C (May 24, 2013)

Love shooting traditional! I came from a compound also. Just have a great time shooting with buddies.


----------



## Cerwinski (Aug 17, 2020)

pipcount said:


> Wow.. what Cerwinski said. Almost identically. Scary. Bet he is better looking, smarter, and better shot though.


LOL. Thanks but I doubt the last part.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

i didn't have enough grief in my life. Plus I almost got stepped on by a bull moose and after shooting him with a CB, decided i needed a greater challenge. I simply underestimated the challenge I was biting off...now I'm forever chewing.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

I have no idea why I started Trad. No idea what possessed me to buy a bow. I started out compound in the early 90's. I was 22yo. Worked at a prison in west Texas. With nothing to do. I stopped by a flea market type shop. 

Walking through. There was an old compound in a case. It had a release and six arrows. The 'cams' were about as big as 50¢ pieces. With no experience. I bought a hay bale. Started lobbing arrows. This was pre-internet. There's was no studies. No web page to look up. I had to figure it all out by myself. 

I got good. Really good. I can't remember what happened to my first compound. Or the brand it was. After it, I was buying Hoyt target compounds. In anodized red and blue. 

Then children and life happened. 

Fast forward to this day. I own 4 recurves. No compounds. How I got here, I don't know. I woke up one day a dye in the wool Trad bower. I'll never own a compound again. I've found my place in this sport.


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

I am 55, I hadn't shot a bow since summer camp 40 years ago. Last December my wife said, "What do you want for Christmas?" Without even thinking, out of nowhere I said, "A bow." We went to the local shop to look around. "What the heck are THESE things?" I thought about the ugly compounds that occupied 90% of the sales space. I quickly moved over to the REAL bows that took up a tiny amount of space in the back corner. I bought a nice little entry level OMP 30# recurve and haven't looked back.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

My bow shop is exactly like that. They sell Hoyt and Mathews.

Do you have high end tabs? No, but we these children ones.

How about a certain arrow? No, but we can order it.

Any 62" strings? No, but we can order it.

......

The shop has thousands of arrows. About 8 carbon Hoyts. All the accessories. Mathews bow sitting on a podium stand. Compounds everywhere.

Then there's a tiny section in the back corner. They have a rack of those OMP recurves. And that's it.

They look mad when I bring my bow in and use the range. Hundreds and Hundreds of dollars spent ordering Trad stuff. Because they don't carry it in stock. No, I don't want you to order it. I can order stuff myself. But if y'all had the real deal Trad stuff. I'd be buying it on the spot.

Its not easy being Trad. You're like the basturd child that refuses to eat the broccoli (compounds).


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh man, right? I liked the OMP but they sent me out the door with 400 spine arrows with plastic vanes. 400 spine? A 30# recurve needs like 700 spine arrows. The plastic fletching destroyed the plastic weather rest after about 3 weeks. They also sent me out the door with those gummy rubber finger tip protectors on the string. "Don't I need a glove or something?" "No these are what you want." The installation they did of those screwed up the serving which unraveled also in about 3 weeks. They did reserve it for me for free but when I asked about a back up string they said $36 and they'd have to order it. I knew nothing about nothing but it was around then that my spidy sense started to whisper "GET OUT!" in my ear. I have since spent several hundred dollars on correct arrows and over $600 on a nice ILF recurve. Not to mention hundreds of dollars on random accessory stuff. All of THAT cash was spent online- the local clowns can suck it. An hour of their time spent educating me at the beginning would have earned them about a thousand dollars over the first year of my archery journey. Instead they got my first $139 and are now dead to me.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Im pretty much obsessed with my trad gear and spend a lot of time tuning and practicing, but I still love shooting my compounds. Why give up shooting a compound? You can do both.


----------



## TSayers (Oct 17, 2020)

I've always been fascinated with Robin Hood (or any archer) stories and movies since I was young. And even though archer "skills" in the movies are purely CGI, I think we can all agree it's still pretty cool to watch. I'm always making something from nothing with my hands and was originally going to get into archery by building my own long bow or recurve. The shape of the recurve was more intriguing to me and that led me to choosing that over a long bow. I figured I would save time and money from materials (aka mistakes) and finally bought an Obert 62" Black Hunter recurve in order to get in on the ground floor without breaking the bank and to really see how much I would like the sport. Compound bows are amazing and I know I would like to purchase one some day, but the confusing array of moving parts, strings weaving back and forth, sights, miscellaneous other attachments all over the bow, and using well thought out physics to take care of holding your draw makes me think the bow is doing most of the work for me. Yes, I know that was the ultimate reason for their design. LOL. I simply wanted to stay away from all that and learn how to shoot a bow that isn't even drilled or tapped for a single sight or attachment. Just me and the bow. Oh yeah... and the arrow(s).  And finding ArcheryTalk has already answered a number of questions I've had that I have not been able to find anywhere else.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Silver Mallard said:


> Im pretty much obsessed with my trad gear and spend a lot of time tuning and practicing, but I still love shooting my compounds. Why give up shooting a compound? You can do both.


Because so many "traditional archers" think they are better. The only real archers. 
I shoot both. I seldom hunt with my compound anymore but I enjoy shooting it in the yard or at the ranch.
When the pigs go nocturnal I'll still go sit late and shoot them with it as it has a sight light and a stabilizer light for night hunting. 
The guys who think they are too cool for compounds are usually the same ones who offend new traditional shooters and actually discourage them.
You don't see that as much here, and that is good, but on a couple of the trad only websites that's what you get.
Me, I like shooting bows. I like killing animals with my bows. I like eating the animals I kill with my bows.
The rest is just details.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canuckian (Apr 15, 2019)

GCook said:


> Because so many "traditional archers" think they are better. The only real archers.
> I shoot both. I seldom hunt with my compound anymore but I enjoy shooting it in the yard or at the ranch.
> When the pigs go nocturnal I'll still go sit late and shoot them with it as it has a sight light and a stabilizer light for night hunting.
> The guys who think they are too cool for compounds are usually the same ones who offend new traditional shooters and actually discourage them.
> ...


I agree, I’ve witnessed a lot of tribalism with traditional shooting, even to the point where a local club is trad only and reluctantly allows metal risers on the premise.

I got into trad after a long anticipated Moose hunt went south when a cable on my compound bow snapped beneath the serving while at full draw, ultimately destroying my bow. I took it to a couple techs to have a once over before I left for my trip and they said it was good to go without issue.

After that I lucked out on a new elite compound for $350 on a Christmas sale - I shot it a few times (50) or so to get it worked in and the peep sight shredded the string leaving me without a bow for a few more weeks as I was unable to repair anything myself.

with a traditional bow I can do all the work myself without any expensive tools, that’s really what drew me to it. Now it’s to the point where I’m looking to make a couple laminated bows from some wood cut from my property, mostly ash and oak.


----------



## Jetranger (Aug 21, 2009)

Started with a longbow and recurve. No compounds around that I’m aware of. Shot compound later in my life for a few years. But went back to my roots. To me more fun with my longbow or recurve,also the beauty of the woods used,the bend of the limbs etc.


----------



## Zthacker (Nov 5, 2020)

Better suited for the future civil war thats upon us!


----------



## Ohio_Matt (Oct 2, 2020)

I shoot both. I love both. Totally different animals! I shoot a recurve instinctively, and we have ups and downs...but it is still a blast, and anything under 20 is dead meat! The recurve hits a spot like magic...through sheer practice. For me the compound is the total opposite, consistent mechanics applied to technology to achieve an efficient result. And I can shoot pretty nice groups at 50, I wouldn't even shoot my recurve to that distance, the holdover is too high! 

I guess for me each kind of archery feeds a different part of my soul, the beautiful classic mystery loving side, or the technical scientific results based side.

I am much more comfortable shooting animals with my compound....


----------



## Mikez64 (Nov 6, 2020)

Switching from compound to Recurve was a very satisfying experience for me. It was as freeing as when the training wheels came off of the bike.


----------



## Mikez64 (Nov 6, 2020)

Also try making your own arrows that was also a lot of fun.


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

thehairlessone said:


> I am thinking about switching seriously to traditional from compound. Always shot compounds for the most part but always like shooting recurves etc. They always seemed simpler and more fun.
> 
> On my compounds I am always fighting target panic in some form and it seems like it gets more and more complicated now with the back tension release etc.
> 
> ...


It’s what bows were to me. I’m only 20 but growing up that’s all my dad had laying around so that’s what I shot. Come time to get a new bow that’s what I wanted a new longbow. I shot trad for 13 years since I was 3 till 16 before I bought a wheel bow.And Trad has always stuck with me I still shoot it a lot and love hunting with it. That doesn’t help you specifically much but that’s my story. I’m not sure how I’d help a new archer stay interested in the sport ot kinda comes from with in. I also made my own arrows,strings, knives, sheaths, quivers, and it just held my interest. What got me addicted to bow hunting and therefore shooting was the chase and stalking animals. Being quiet and aware of everything around me was my thing. Hit or miss watching the arrow trace is incredible


----------



## Mikez64 (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow what a story. I changed because of the challenge I had no problem shooting big bucks with a compound because of the distance available just not a challenge, but after changing to traditional recurve it made it so much more fun.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

c_m_shooter said:


> I used to shoot both longbow and compound growing up. I wanted to start shooting 3d some again a couple years ago. I already shoot Open class air rifle field target and wanted to do something with simpler equipment. One look at the list of ASA compound classes was enought to convince me I didn't want to go down that pat. Just a stick and string and how you figure out to shoot it. I think when I shot before the only compound classes were Hunter fingers, hunter release, and open. Seems like it should be that simple.h


ASA has a growing traditional class.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

carlosii said:


> ASA has a growing traditional class.


Growing from what? There were 12 Barebow and 18 Trad shooters registered in ASA in the entire state of TX last year. I didn't get to shoot with another barebow shooter in that association until I went to the state shoot. Barebow didn't bring in any new shooters, just some existing Traditional shooters moved over a class.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

c_m_shooter said:


> Growing from what? There were 12 Barebow and 18 Trad shooters registered in ASA in the entire state of TX last year. I didn't get to shoot with another barebow shooter in that association until I went to the state shoot. Barebow didn't bring in any new shooters, just some existing Traditional shooters moved over a class.





c_m_shooter said:


> Growing from what? There were 12 Barebow and 18 Trad shooters registered in ASA in the entire state of TX last year. I didn't get to shoot with another barebow shooter in that association until I went to the state shoot. Barebow didn't bring in any new shooters, just some existing Traditional shooters moved over a class.


Probably right. I been thinking about jumping in and looked at some of the ASA pro am scores. My bad.


----------



## Manx2020 (Jan 9, 2021)

way to go. manly hunting method!


----------



## johnny_c_johnson (Dec 8, 2020)

I have always been infatuated with traditional archery, I have shot the compound for the 3 years I've been bowhunting but plan on building an ILF bow. I figure that will give me more options to mess around with. Someday I would love a custom wood bow but I really don't want to spend the money on something that doesn't fit me perfectly.


----------



## 79inpa (Jan 17, 2021)

I grew up shooting milk jugs in my back yard with a 25 pound Shakespeare longbow. I went to a compound for the next 20 years but I only just picked up a 60 pound bear montana just because I miss stalking milk jugs in my back yard.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

79inpa said:


> I grew up shooting milk jugs in my back yard with a 25 pound Shakespeare longbow. I went to a compound for the next 20 years but I only just picked up a 60 pound bear montana just because I miss stalking milk jugs in my back yard.


How tough are those milk jugs?


----------



## ptberger (Dec 5, 2015)

As much-maligned as he is today, it was the stories of Howard Hill that got me wanting to switch to traditional. That and "The Witchery of Archery", and the writings of Saxton Pope. 
Plus I like to work with my hands so the past 25 years I've only shot and hunted with bows I've made.


----------



## Eshowers7 (Sep 23, 2018)

Shot compound since I was a young kid. Was shooting my compound in August of 2019 and my field points were perfect and so were my broad heads. Hadn’t shot the bow since the previous hunting season. Killed a buck in my 2nd sit. Fired a total of 4 arrows, including the one that killed my buck. I enjoy shooting, but I wanted something that I didn’t have to shoot at 60 yards and over to make it difficult. So I ordered a Samick Sage got it tuned up and started shooting at 8 yards in my basement. I killed my first traditional archery buck this year with the same bow. I had to put in a lot more work so it felt much more rewarding. And I enjoy tinkering, trad bows are much easier and less expensive to tinker with.


----------



## 79inpa (Jan 17, 2021)

The montana was 75 bucks on craigslist


----------



## Spider bow (Oct 30, 2017)

I like to shoot and loose more expensive arrows!


----------



## MVH12 (Sep 2, 2021)

thehairlessone said:


> I am thinking about switching seriously to traditional from compound. Always shot compounds for the most part but always like shooting recurves etc. They always seemed simpler and more fun.
> 
> On my compounds I am always fighting target panic in some form and it seems like it gets more and more complicated now with the back tension release etc.
> 
> ...


I was attracted to archery because of the simplicity. I shoot a long bow.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

I got the bug when I was a kid and one of the adults when we were on vacation with had a Black Widow Recurve with a quiver full of arrows he allowed us kids to shoot at a bale. Some years after that I went to an outdoorsman show in Madison Square Garden in NYC where they had a 3D course and for a dollar you got to shoot 10 arrows. I was the only one on the line and the man kept feeding me arrows since he could see how much fun I was having. Since that day I have never looked back.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Shot recurve as youth, then moved for short time to compound... and never really liked it. But I was simply shooting whatever was going used in my small SD town, and had what I realize now was wrong equipment for me. Still, I had enjoyed the recurve (Bear Grizzly) I got for $20 at a second hand store in 1980 or so, and always thought to myself "I should get a recurve and start shooting again."

Why I stayed Traditional: Lack of self control about bows. 
First- I _knew_ that if I went olympic I would buy too many accessories. Barebow at least limits me to arrows and bows.  
Second- It simply seemed like a way to really focus upon self and my shooting vs. equipment. I remain convinced $$$$ equipment wont help me vs. the old used bows for $ I have from the 70's. I have new stuff, and enjoy it immensely, but dont shoot higher scores with it. On good day I pass 225 on 300 round, so I have a long long way to go until equipment is likely to matter too much to me.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

I stated shooting a recurve about 2 years ago and switched over completely not long after that.

Some motivating factors for me were the fact that I hunt in some thick jungle areas which means most shots were 25 yards or less; often much less.

I can hunt all year for pigs and deer for much of the year so I figured I'd have plenty of opportunities for getting out and hunting with a recurve.

It started to seem a bit pointless to have all of the technology and advantages of a compound when I was shooting animals at short distances.

I have a bow press and really enjoyed setting up bows and tuning them. I still have the press and do stuff for my buddies, but I sold off my compound bows and only have recurve bows now.

I enjoy string making along with cutting and tuning arrows which are prefect side hobbies for recurve shooting.


----------



## Rowedog (Jul 10, 2021)

oldmand said:


> I think an anecdote during the LAS Classic this past January encapsulates this whole thing for me. I survived the qualifying and made it to the first shootup. Got spanked in the first round. As I was walking away from the line with my bow in hand, I encountered a bunch of guys from VA. One of them stopped me and asked how I had done. I told him and his reaction was "But you barebow guys always look happy". He wanted to know why so I told him that for us, when we get an X, it makes our day, but when you guys miss the X, it ruins yours. They laughed but I think my response hit a cord with them. VA might just have five new barebow shooters today.



I heard something similar.

When you hit a 20 at 50 yards with a trad bow you talk about it for a week, when you miss a 20 at 50 yards with a compound you never talk of it ever!

I have always and will always only shoot trad.
Lets face it, it's so much cooler.

😁🎯


----------



## OkieTrad (Sep 4, 2021)

I shot both compound and trad until earlier this week...sold the compound. Went on a pronghorn archery hunt a couple weeks back, obviously the compound made decent sense as the primary weapon selection since it gives much better range. But after 8 days of lugging that thing around all over the place it finally sunk in that I need to ditch the training wheels. The pros of a compound DON'T outweigh the cons. The pros of trad bows DO outweigh the cons...I'm currently on the hunt for a tool-less takedown trad bow.


----------



## Rizzle66 (Nov 18, 2018)

When my grandpa passed away several years ago I got his bear grizzly which he got while living in Grayling. It sat around in my hunting room for years, then covid hit and I was searching for a hobby to occupy my time. I ordered a string and some arrows from 3 rivers and started shooting. I have not touched my compound or crossbow since. I completely fell in love with the simplicity of this form of hunting. My 10 year old son has also fell in love with this form of hunting and its great to get to share this with him.


----------



## DvonD (Sep 3, 2021)

I agree with many others that the challenge and simplicity attracted me. I started with compound at age 10 and enjoyed shooting and hunting with it, but found myself sucked into the “endless upgrading” habit with it. New, shiny items always hitting the market made me want to upgrade constantly. Lots of money wasted lol. I shot my first trad recurve at ~16 and fell in love. Sold my compound at 19 and haven’t looked back since. As I continue on I just become more interested in all aspects of trad and would like to get into bow building soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therobertroland (Dec 4, 2021)

Traditional is simpler and more complex at the same time than compound. You don't have the sights and arrow rests, thus simpler, & you have to do calculations to aim properly, thus more complex. Traditional archery is an art form.


----------



## iFunk (Nov 11, 2021)

I had a friend steer me away from buying a compound. I still have never shot one. I like the simplicity and beauty of the stickbow. With a compound, it seems like there is a lot that could go wrong and in the thick country I hunt in. Too many parts...


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I read that BS about parts that "could fail" now and then. Always from theoretical archers. In over 3 decades I've never had a failure of equipment I didn't cause. Like nicking the string with a broadhead. 
Does it occur? Yes. But people also get stuck by lightning and killed by mountain lions.
Buy quality equipment and go hunt. Compound or traditional equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## robertlosekamp (Oct 22, 2021)

I started with recurve and shoot mostly compound now. I'd like to get a nicer recurve, I have a black hunter and it's functional enough it's just not... idk. Doesn't "do it" for me.


----------



## Rattus580 (Feb 8, 2021)

thehairlessone said:


> I am thinking about switching seriously to traditional from compound. Always shot compounds for the most part but always like shooting recurves etc. They always seemed simpler and more fun.
> 
> On my compounds I am always fighting target panic in some form and it seems like it gets more and more complicated now with the back tension release etc.
> 
> ...


I just liked being traditional to see if I could do it. Same with airguns and muzzleloaders. I was/am more about the challenge than the score. It is also why I shoot wood and it's also why, when I'm hunting, I can start my hunt by shooting rocks, twigs, mounds of dirt on my way in... and for me, I get some limbering up and practice on my way in, and around, and back. I'm also a spot and stalk sort, too, I'm walking most of my hunt... and to combat boredom, I shoot..  Yup.,. spooked game often, and one benefit, exposed them to me as well... I'd call it 60/40... 60 sheep and deer, 40% for me here..


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

Growing up we used to watch a lot of westerns. In addition to an innate interest in Native American culture I naturally took an interest in the bow and arrow and the same time a dislike for fire arms which I felt made killing to easy. At age eight I was shooting sampling tree bows off the hand. A couple of years later most if not all of my paper route earnings was used for arrows and mics archery equipment. Now retired I normally shoot (weather permitting) 100 or so arrows after supper. I am fortunate to have had and still do many wonderful archery experiences. Actually on my way out the door to do some afternoon shooting.


----------



## Southbow (Nov 23, 2021)

Over 35 years ago I was frustrated with the number of deer I would have under 20 yards and didn't get a shot with a compound because of the timing. Back then the compounds didn't have as much let off so I would wait until I was about to have the right shot and draw back, but often the deer would change angles before I could get the pin settled and shoot. I had an old Bear Recurve at home that I started shooting and decided that would resolve the timing issues. I didn't even realize anyone still hunted with recurves or longbows, the internet was just starting and there wasn't any info out there yet. But I took the plunge and it became a lifestyle. Best hunting choice I ever made.


----------



## Te Hopo (12 mo ago)

Rifle hunting was getting too easy.
Where I live in New Zealand, there's no deer season and I have access to a lot of private property so whenever I felt like hunting up some meat , I went out and was often successful, some days I'd see 15 or so deer.

After I'd stalked to within 40 feet on more than a few deer/hogs/goats, I realized I was within trad bow distance (I've shot a few compounds but was never interested in pursuing that style).

Now I'm 12 months in, I have a recurve and a long bow, arrows galore, I'm still working on getting confident enough in my shot and loving _almost_ every minute of this journey


----------



## CTShooter (Dec 15, 2009)

When I started it wasn’t called “traditional” archery…


----------



## Kthornhill (4 mo ago)

I started out with compounds, and was a fair shooter. Never one of the better shooters. A buddy of mine gave me one to try, and it intrigued me. That was 25 years ago, and wish I had started trad sooner. Tuning, aiming method, arrow selection, etc. can be as complicated or simple as you want, on compound or trad. 
When I shoot a 3D, and follow the group in front of me, I notice two things. Compound shooters for the most part are serious, and formal. For the most part, trad shooters are laughing and joking and just having fun.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

I shot a recurve as a kid in the backyard.
when i was 30 i bought a new Mathews compound and loved shooting it. This year i bought the new Mathews v33 and it is fantastic but my backyard was to small to shoot it safely. It seems like i am always turning, tweaking and making adjustments that often require a press/ proshop. 
i bought a hoyt satori a few months ago and love it! I can work on it myself without a press, i make my own flemmish twist strings, arrows etc. and i can shoot it in my backyard safely anytime i want.
and it is a lot more changeling for me to shoot.
i still love the compound but keep it for hunting and shooting at my cabin.


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

Hunted with crossbows for well over a decade and got super into back country camping/hunting. I wanted to archery hunt on my camp trips and a takedown bow was the best option. Watching Alone when it first came out also definitely romanticized the idea of backcountry hunting with trad gear. It was super frustrating getting arrows on target but getting sequential shots in the kill zone on 3D targets was super satisfying. Eventually started hunting small game and, took a rabbit and I was hooked, it gave me the same feeling of my first deer even though this wasn't even my first rabbit by far.


----------



## arkyarcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Had a fiberglass kids long bow with wooden arrows. Killed every bunny within 500 yards of the house. At 15 a family friend gave me a 3rd hand lefthand Bear recurve and a dozen arrows. Shot a doe that fall. Crossbow, compound or my recurve I try to take a deer with each every year. They are light and more fun. My fishing bow is a recurve with a jug reel.


----------



## Mihunter43 (Nov 6, 2020)

I moved to a new area and joined a hunt club that had a bunch of traditional shooting members. I shot compound in their 3d league for one season. After seeing how much fun they had and how much more of a challenge it was I started to get the itch. A few months later I had a vintage bear and was shooting daily. Decided the next spring to sell my compound and go full traditional. Haven’t looked back and have somehow acquired 20 stickbows.


----------



## the2pid1 (3 mo ago)

They are simpler and more fun. Collectible too.


----------

